# Best glazing on a building



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm interested in examples mostly for large-scale applications like skyscrapers, but other buildings with exceptional glazing systems are welcome too.

So far, I think by far the best glass on a skyscraper is on the Shard in London:









By nauticat

On a low-rise application, my favorite is incidentally, also in london - the One New Change shopping mall. The glass isn't as perfectly-flat as in the Shard, but I love what they did with the muted gradient.








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4921610966_b792bbd05a_b.jpg

Vancouver's best example pales in comparison. Norman Foster's Jameson House condo. The concrete will eventually be covered by dark spandrel panels lining up with the window mullions.








by ckkelley, SSP


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Somerset Medical Centre, Kuala Lumpur*












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Acropolis Museum's glazing, Athens:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

The Christchurch Art Gallery, after the 7.1 magnitude earthquake!








By mattbennett at 2010-10-26


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

John Hancock Tower in Boston. Consider that this was built in 1976!


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

The quality of the above glass is rather questionable (distortions all over the place), as well as the example in Malaysia. I'm not that familiar with Boston, so maybe that's the best glass Boston has? I tend to be biased against mullions tho..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*One One One Eagle Street - Brisbane, Australia* (not complete yet, either)

From certain angles during the day, the glass is extremely reflective









*Aussie Bhoy*

At other times during the day, it's near see-through









*Jesse24*


At night with the interior lights on, the weaving columns (meant to represent Brisbane's famous mangroves) stand out









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zengstephen/4958942896/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfunk/4971071490/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that. I can't believe they covered up such unique columns with the dark glass. Moreover the footprint of the building almost looks too regular compared to the irregular structure.


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

How about Bank Of America's building in New York ?


----------



## StenvenBex (Nov 1, 2010)

bitexco financial tower in saigon viet nam


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

here is it


----------



## vikhoa (Nov 1, 2010)

Vietnam - Saigon - Bitexco Financial Tower

#1


#2


#3


#4


#5


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Kaunas 1000 litas office building


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

@dleung 
I dont see why the shard would have the best glazing "by far" 
I mean... it just glass.. thousands of buildings has the same...


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

The Lucida, NYC.


----------



## abdullahabin (Aug 19, 2010)

How do you define "glazing"?


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

V Tower by Wiel Arets









University Library Utrecht - Wiel Arets










Cottbus Libary - Herzog & de Meuron (double sided printed glass)

















Nelson-Atkins Museum - Steven Holl









Instituut voor Media en Geluid Hilversum - Neutelings Riedijk (3d textured glass)


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

The Shard of Glass :yes: by definition should have the best cladding system.


----------



## gomounir (Oct 20, 2009)

this one ?


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

*Buenos Aires - YPF Tower, by César Pelli*

Multifaceted curtain wall, check:


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the Shard blows all other competition out of the water.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

The shard the shard the shard ,, its not the only building in the world with glazing -__-"


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, Tokyo 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maynard/3348099219/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maynard/3348931428/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maynard/3348931346/in/photostream/

one of my favorite buildings in tokyo, and the world.


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

Mike____ said:


> The shard the shard the shard ,, its not the only building in the world with glazing -__-"


No, but it is the best.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

so why is it the best ? glass = glass


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

It is the best quality. It is strong, sturdy, big and it looks brilliant.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

yea its really good quality :nuts:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

adschi said:


> It is the best quality. It is strong, sturdy, big and it looks brilliant.


I take the cocooon tower instead.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

_Herzog & de Meuron_'s Prada Building in Tokyo definitely belongs here:


H&M by Purple Cloud, on Flickr


Edificio Prada en Minami-Aoyama by Chikitosam, on Flickr


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

wow indeed
very cool building ^^

herzog and de meuron.. reallyu have lots of great works!


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ how thick is that glass?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

tokyo has a lot of beautiful buildings, too bad they *seem* to be hidden sometimes in rows of commie blocks.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Bob! said:


> _Herzog & de Meuron_'s Prada Building in Tokyo definitely belongs here:
> 
> 
> H&M by Purple Cloud, on Flickr
> ...


To my untrained eye, that is one of the few memorable examples of glass posted so far. Not sure if it falls under dleung's classification of "best" or not, but it appears quite beautiful to me.

By the way, any glazed building with strong sunlight shining on it at the right angle with the right lighting conditions will be highly reflective in a photo.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

adschi said:


> how thick is that glass?


I don't think it's extraordinarily thick. There are just some curved panels among the flat ones that might generate an effect of thickness. 
Detail shot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/earthmagnified/3570299406/

In this book called _Materials for architects and builders_ there's a passage about the glass facade of the Prada Store: http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=kGG46mbkDsoC&printsec=frontcover&hl=de#v=onepage&q=Prada&f=false

In Hannover we have a building with a very similar facade that was just finished two years ago in one of our shopping streets. It was designed by the German architects _Blocher Blocher Partners_ who stated that they oriented themselves by the building in Tokyo. Link to the project on their website: http://www.blocherblocher.com/index.php?id=486&proid=406


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

Loving Herzog & de Meuron's Prada building in Tokyo, the glass looks quality and seriously chunky


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

Bob! said:


> I don't think it's extraordinarily thick. There are just some curved panels among the flat ones that might generate an effect of thickness.
> Detail shot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/earthmagnified/3570299406/
> 
> In this book called _Materials for architects and builders_ there's a passage about the glass facade of the Prada Store: http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=kGG46mbkDsoC&printsec=frontcover&hl=de#v=onepage&q=Prada&f=false
> ...


Ah I see. Thanks.


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob! said:


> _Herzog & de Meuron_'s Prada Building in Tokyo definitely belongs here:
> 
> 
> H&M by Purple Cloud, on Flickr
> ...


Finally ,great building !!


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

comcast center.... /thread


----------



## makicao (Dec 10, 2010)

:nuts: definitely.
btw, i think the silicone structural sealant is the most important part for glazing system.


MattTheTubaGuy said:


> cladding is all of what covers a building, which would include stone, metal, glass, etc.
> (wiki article is very basic)
> 
> glazing is specifically the glass.
> ...


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Taller said:


> To my untrained eye, that is one of the few memorable examples of glass posted so far. *Not sure if it falls under dleung's classification of "best" or not*, but it appears quite beautiful to me.


Aww, why'd ya hv to be like that? hno:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

OEincorparated said:


> There is great texture on that Rolex building Dubai, but glaze wise it is only average.


Guess you're right..... How about this one - the Emirates National Bank of Dubai HQ on Dubai Creek?


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

What is the point of this threat? Post buildings with glass?


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

èđđeůx;69601571 said:


> Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower, Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have NEVER seen this building before! I obviously have a lot of research to do on Tokyo... wow


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

*Westhafen Tower Frankfurt
*
The glazing has the typical structure of an applewine glass. Applewin is like the nationaldrink of Frankfurt.









http://ebn24.com/uploads/pics/131CP03_OFB_Westhafen_1.jpg









http://www.cossmos24.de/img/westhafentower.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3329/3491370780_8c607cac88.jpg









http://view.stern.de/de/picture/647...sthafentower-Westhafentower-Weiss-510x510.jpg









http://www.bigfoto.com/themes/architecture/westhafen-tower-4r.jpg









http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/11526213.jpg


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Frost Bank Tower, Austin Texas*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wattsbw2004/


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

wow...nice^^


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

ScraperDude said:


> I have NEVER seen this building before! I obviously have a lot of research to do on Tokyo... wow


Don't we all? :yes:

But yes it's a beauty.


----------



## hqsouza (Jan 14, 2011)

The Cocoon Tower in Tokyo is absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Definitely Heron Tower in London: 
I fap to this glazing



















Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315835&page=75


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

UNStudio - La Defense, Almere, NL


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^now that's cool!!


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Now that's worthy of posting! I shall add this to my records...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I had posted this one earlier on in the thread, but here's some newer pictures courtesy of '*asdfg*' 


One One One Eagle Street, Brisbane (one still under construction)




asdfg said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5327174840/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonmasseydivallazza/5351810524/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*MIAMI - JULY 2: Wells Fargo & Co. signed a 20-year lease at the brand new, Met2 Financial Center, a 750,000-square-foot downtown office tower, July 2, 2010 in Miami. *









*The Wells Fargo Center (647 feet) from the Roof of the Miami Tower* 









*Wells Fargo Center in the Clouds*


----------



## sader.koby (Jan 24, 2011)

They are Kent based organisation who do all sorts of double glazing. If you look at the review centre sourced below, they have a much better rating than Anglian or Everest.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Deutsche Bank twin towers in Frankfurt. They just did a reclad for 200 million €:


----------



## ArrHo (Feb 17, 2010)

NICEEE!!!!^^^^

The shards glazing is amazing but 1 WTC has awesome glazing aswell:










Mercury city tower in Moscow has different glass, not sure if i like it or not buts its certainly different:lol:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ mehh, that thing is still u/c, not that good looking as of now. Same with the one in Brisbane.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't care if it's U/C or not. There's enough glass on the building in Brisbane to see if it looks good or not - and it's better than 90% of the shit in this thread.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, and "Best Glazing on a Building" like a donut? I thought the term was "glass curtain" wall, but then, I guess polished granite and marble can be considered glazing.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

QuantumX said:


> Yeah, and "Best Glazing on a Building" like a donut? I thought the term was "glass curtain" wall, but then, I guess polished granite and marble can be considered glazing.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glazing


----------



## Elijah Baley (Nov 16, 2010)

_*Cma cgm tower*_


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

My vote goes to...



Bob! said:


> _Herzog & de Meuron_'s Prada Building in Tokyo definitely belongs here:
> 
> 
> H&M by Purple Cloud, on Flickr
> ...


:drool:


----------



## Leeds Troll (Oct 31, 2009)

I Quite like Beetham tower, in Manchester,UK


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*IAC New York*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/unionofone/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/milo2000/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Is some of that glass frosted? It looks good - pretty trippy though.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Prada in Tokio is the best by far


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Luli Pop said:


> Prada in Tokio is the best by far


Agreed. Certainly the most interesting.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

The Aqua - Chicago


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

dark_shadow1 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glazing


Yes, I read that already before you posted this. I didn't find my answer there. In technical terms architecturally, I've never heard of a glass curtain wall referred to as glazing. It sounds like a layman's term to me along with cladding, like what someone on the street would call it.


----------



## jan 1968 (Apr 27, 2009)

Portcity, 2010 - Rotterdam Netherlands











WTC Rotterdam, 1985


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

QuantumX said:


> Yes, I read that already before you posted this. I didn't find my answer there. In technical terms architecturally, I've never heard of a glass curtain wall referred to as glazing. It sounds like a layman's term to me along with cladding, like what someone on the street would call it.


Glazing is the architectural term referring to all glass that goes on a building for windows, etc.... consider it similar to "cladding" which refers to the finish of the building. The person who cuts, selects and installs the glass is called a "Glazier". Glazing applies to houses, condos and office towers. It is not necessarily a curtain wall, but can also be done with spandrel and individual glass panels.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Not saying its the best by any means but the nearly completed Mann Island in Liverpool is coming along nicely.



yoshef said:


>





MR KITE said:


>





fernaway said:


> Hi


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

that white building looks very Zaha Hadid. Is it actually done by her?


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Man ... that area in and around Albert Docks is truly outstanding. Good to see some world class developments in that region.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Those night time Liverpool shots are absolutely gorgeous! :shocked:


----------



## frashp2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Andre_idol said:


> My vote goes to...
> 
> 
> 
> :drool:


Good pictures of Beautiful buildings.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

@ Dleung- No mate its by 3XN (Nielsen Architects) and is the new Liverpool museum

And the two lads from Toronto thanks for the nice comments, its a highly sensitive area that with it being so close to the 3 graces (Liver building, Cunard building and Port of Liverpool building). Some like the new blocks some don't, I like them though.

Lived in Milton as a youngster  Was to young to remember though hno:


----------



## crossboneka (Mar 14, 2010)

*Orient Square - Pasig City, Philippines*









posted by Shazzam










by Reymond Galvez


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Dortmund Library



http://www.dortmund-tourismus.de/typo3temp/pics/dc3e306739.jpg

http://www.viewpictures.co.uk/Image...LIBRARY_AND_LAND_LIBRARY_DORTMUND_GERMANY.jpg


----------

